# Existe un pulsador inverso?



## thejavigames (Oct 31, 2019)

Hola buenas existe algun pulsador que yo al pulsarlo, abra el circuito, y al soltarlo lo cierre?

es para arreglar un compartimento con luz, llevaba un plastico que al cerrar empujaba un mecanismo y abria el circuito, ahora mismo se encuentra siempre cerrado y la luz encendida.


quiero poner algun pulsador que cuando este cerrado, la luz este apagada, y al abrir que la luz se encienda, eso es posible?


a la bombilla van 2 cables de 12v, y en el mismo portabombillas lleva el mecanismo que digo, ahora mismo siempre tiene la luz encendida al estar roto el plastico que empujaba el mecanismo (es un plastico que lleva un muelle el cual al estar abierto no deja pasar corriente)

dejo foto:
https://http2.mlstatic.com/plafon-l...al-D_NQ_NP_771368-MLA27821972301_072018-F.jpg

pd: es una guantera de coche

lo que quiero es que al abrir se encienda, y al cerrar se apague, pero poner el plastico ese va a ser imposible, y necesito buscar alguna alternativa, e pensado en poner un interruptor clasico, pero lo ideal seria que funcionara como si no estubiera rota, al portabombillas van 2 cables, no abria problemas en cortar y soldar algo

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2019)

Claro que existe!
Tenes que buscar por "pulsador normal cerrado"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2019)

Los de heladera-refrigerador , por ejemplo.

También serviría un pulsador inversor

3 pines botón pulsador momentáneo de encendido / apagado LED de palanca basculante interruptor 2a 250V AC / 5a ac 120v autopartes from automoviles y motocicletas on banggood.com


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 1, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Claro que existe!
> Tenes que buscar por "pulsador normal cerrado"


ok gracias, buscare por aliexpress alguno, esos son de pulsar solamente no? lo quiero que se pulse y se apage la luz y al soltar el dedo se encienda, si es de esos que se pulsa, se queda fijo y nuevamente se tiene que pulsar para liberarlo no me serviria, los voy a mira mas detenidamente gracias


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los de heladera-refrigerador , por ejemplo.
> 
> También serviría un pulsador inversor
> 
> 3 pines botón pulsador momentáneo de encendido / apagado LED de palanca basculante interruptor 2a 250V AC / 5a ac 120v autopartes from automoviles y motocicletas on banggood.com




los de refrigerador lo pense anoche, cuando la abri me fije y vi que era igual que la guantera del coche, los busque pero eran muy grandes para colocarlos y tambien caros,

voy a ver el que me dices, si esta por aliexpress gracias.

ese es pulsador simple, que se pulsa hace la accion y al soltar la quita no? necesito que sea asi, si es de los que se quedan fijos y hay que darle de nuevo no,

si es como los del refrigerador entonces es exactamente lo que estoy buscando gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2019)

También los de las puertas de automotor que suelen ser mas baratos , o los de alarma automotor que son genéricos.

También un *reed-switch NC* (normal close.cerrado) y un imancito


----------



## Scooter (Nov 1, 2019)

Hay a mares, depende de para que o donde lo quieras poner será uno u otro.
En principio se llama contacto normalmente cerrado o de reposo, depende de donde estés será algo parecido.


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 1, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> También los de las puertas de automotor que suelen ser mas baratos , o los de alarma automotor que son genéricos.
> 
> También un *reed-switch NC* (normal close.cerrado) y un imancito



Los que me salen del enlace que me has puesto me gusta, porque queda un hueco donde pasaba la pieza plástica que podría poner eso, y en la otra parte el imán, y haría la función entonces no? Gracias


Scooter dijo:


> Hay a mares, depende de para que o donde lo quieras poner será uno u otro.
> En principio se llama contacto normalmente cerrado o de reposo, depende de donde estés será algo parecido.



Guantera coche, ahora mismo esta la luz siempre encendida, y quiero poner que al cerrarla se apague la luz, ya que el mecanismo que acciona el cierre y la bombilla se apague no lo tiene, y la bombilla esta siempre encendida, el mecanismo empujaba una especie de palanca y cortaba la corriente(aun lo tiene eso, pero esta siempre en la posición de corriente, y no puedo ponerle nada que lo empuje para quitar la corriente) soy de España.

Lo que pone el compañero del componente magnético me a gustado, me quedaría una instalación mas fácil y mas pequeña, y apenas apreciable a la vista.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2019)

thejavigames dijo:


> podría poner eso, y en la otra parte el imán, y haría la función entonces no? Gracias


 
Si , exactamente !


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 1, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , exactamente !



ok gracias, entonces tengo que comprar uno abierto, para que cuando este el iman cerca del interruptor me corte la corriente verdad y cuando se separe se encienda la bombilla verdad?

porque el cerrado, la foto lo veo exactamente igual sera una foto generica

Interruptor Magentico Circuito Abierto Gunther 2725 19x2.6mm - Cetronic 

Iman de Neodimio 12x3mm - Cetronic 

con eso ya estaria completo verdad?

gracias nuevamente un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> También un *reed-switch NC* (normal close.cerrado) y un imancito





Scooter dijo:


> En principio se llama contacto normalmente cerrado o de reposo



Lo normal sería *con el imán lejos* puerta abierta , normal cerrado-close , luz encendida.

Al cerrar la puerta se arrima el imán y se abre-open . . .  apaga


----------



## thejavigames (Nov 1, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo normal sería *con el imán lejos* puerta abierta , normal cerrado-close , luz encendida.
> 
> Al cerrar la puerta se arrima el imán y se abre-open . . .  apaga


ok gracias e visto en aliexpress unos que son ambos abierto y cerrado, como una especie de conmutado, llevan 3 patillas, el iman debe de ser de neodimio o puede ser uno cualquiera? 

la idea es al estar cerrado que este el iman pegado al componente magnetico, y cuando se abra estar muy separado, diria que unos 10-15cm de distancia


€1.36 7% de DESCUENTO|5 uds interruptor carrizo 3 pines interruptor magnético 2,5*14mm normalmente abierto conversión normalmente cerrada 2,5X14 MM sin conversión NC para sensores-in Sensores from Componentes y suministros electrónicos on AliExpress - 11.11_Double 11_Singles' Day 

con esos no deberia tener problemas no? buscaria con el tester cual patilla corta la corriente al ponerle el iman, y asegurarme que al separar el iman deje pasar corriente.


si es asi todo estaria aclarado gracias, ahora solo me faltaria buscar un iman adecuado en aliexpress, porque uno de esos metalicos finos de refrigerador, de los que la gente pone en la puerta, recortado y pegado con pegamento, me funcionaria o tendria poca potencia?

gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2019)




----------

